
There Are Some Super Shady Things in Oculus Rift's Terms of Service - jonbaer
http://gizmodo.com/there-are-some-super-shady-things-in-oculus-rifts-terms-1768678169
======
LCDninja
Many VR developers were alarmed by the Facebook purchase of Oculus for this
very reason. Although, I can see from Facebooks perspective how tempting an
always-on desktop service would be. It's just unfortunate that VR is now being
tied to the privacy issues of social networking.

I wonder if the "privacy advocate" demographic is large enough to impact VR
adoption in a significant way? Does a large amount of software innovation come
from this demographic? Will the Facebook angle affect business adoption of VR
applications?

As a side note - I'm seeing an increasingly large amount of negative news
regarding the Oculus release over the last few days from Google alerts. It
seems like the latest round of VR tech has been quite polarising in terms of
public opinion.

